# Which is the best way to invest in the Indian share market?



## pythagoras (9 December 2020)

G'day folks,

I'm new to investing (since Friday last week). My main goal is long term investment, however, my starting cash is quite low and already used up in 2x ASX ETFs and 2x Aussie businesses that do not pay dividends.

I am currently using Commsec as a platform to invest.

Any one have pro tip in how to access Indian market without paying silly management fees (0.8-0.95) to an ASX listed ETF with holdings in India?
Also any traps or tips and tricks? Or, am i getting over my head as a noobie?

Thank you.

Kind regards,

Py


----------



## Value Collector (10 December 2020)

You can invest internationally through commsec if there is specific companies you want to buy.


----------



## pythagoras (10 December 2020)

Value Collector said:


> You can invest internationally through commsec if there is specific companies you want to buy.




Hi Value Collector, the standard Commsec account doesn't, and the International trading account attracts allot of fees and also doesn't provide access to the Indian market.

Kind regards,
Py


----------



## Value Collector (10 December 2020)

pythagoras said:


> Hi Value Collector, the standard Commsec account doesn't, and the International trading account attracts allot of fees and also doesn't provide access to the Indian market.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Py




I use the commsec international account, I don’t get charged any fees, which fees are you talking about?
You can avoid the postage fee by selecting email.
And the $25 inactivate account fee only applies if you don’t trade or receive a dividend for 12 months, so as long as at least one of your stocks pays dividends you won’t be charged anything, or you just need to buy something or sell something once per year and you will avoid the fee also.


----------



## joeno (16 December 2020)

Ill advised atm. I used to follow the indian market. It's being overbought as a hedge and over-optimistic sentiment.

High PE for the risk + government risk + all sorts of shenanigans like inaccurate company reports as well as state-level manipulation of economic figures.


----------



## pythagoras (17 December 2020)

joeno said:


> Ill advised atm. I used to follow the indian market. It's being overbought as a hedge and over-optimistic sentiment.
> 
> High PE for the risk + government risk + all sorts of shenanigans like inaccurate company reports as well as state-level manipulation of economic figures.




Hi joeno, thank you for your insights. I still haven't been able to find a clear way to access the market anyway. I use Commsec and there is no Indian Markets listed.

Probably best that i hold off for now, until i gain more experience and the factors you shared are eliminated.

Kind regards,
Py


----------



## joeno (18 December 2020)

pythagoras said:


> Hi joeno, thank you for your insights. I still haven't been able to find a clear way to access the market anyway. I use Commsec and there is no Indian Markets listed.
> 
> Probably best that i hold off for now, until i gain more experience and the factors you shared are eliminated.
> 
> ...




yes absolutely. Hold off until you're confident about the market. I'm not even confident about their economy... 10% drop this year vs expected +8% growth. Tragic.


----------

